# Space Marine Lot



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

I've just listed this on ebay. If anyone interested then please just message me on here or bid on it. Thanks.

Space Marine Lot
---------------------------------

Lots of space marine models and bits!

4 - Blood Angel's Sanguinary Guard 
4 - Space Wolf Veterans (the metal ones)
1 - Bike
10 - Space Marines Plastic(1 lascannon)
1 - veteran space marine
1 - Commander / Captain
1 - Space Marine Transfer Sheet

AND.... all the extra bits found at the bottom of the picture, which include arms , weapons etc.

The painted models should be easy to strip or be painted over.

Some of them are just undercoated / unpainted.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271045152173


----------

